# Minimalistisches Postfix-Setup

## l3u

Hi :-)

Ich hoste ein paar Domains auf nem kleinen Server. Jetzt würde ich da gern auch E-Mails empfangen und verschicken können. Das ganze soll aber sehr minimalistisch sein, ich will die Mails gar nicht auf dem Server lagern, sondern auf eine "echte" Mail-Adresse weiterleiten. Ich will bloß:

1. Mails an bla@domain empfangen, die dann auf nen Accout von nem Freemail-Anbieter wandern können

2. Mails von bla@domain schreiben können, was ja auch mittels eines Freemail-Accounts gehen sollte

Das mit dem Freemail-Account muß denke ich schon deswegen sein, weil ich nur DynDNS habe und allein das ja die Mails davon in den Spam-Ordner vieler Freemail-Anbieter wandern läßt.

Gibt's dazu ein kurzes, griffiges Howto? Ich habe nur Anleitungen gefunden, wie man einen "richtigen" Mailserver aufsetzt …

MfG

----------

## think4urs11

Bietet dein ISP keinen Smarthost/SMTP-Gateway an?

----------

## l3u

Tut er schon, aber wenn schon, denn schon ;-)

Ich hab mittlerweile ein Postfix zusammengebaut, was E-Mails empfangen kann und lokal in ner Maildir speichert, schön getrennt für alle virtual hosts, die ich habe und für so viele virtuelle User, wie ich möchte. Weiterleiten auf einen GMX-Account hat nicht funktioniert, weil der GMX-Server einfach die Kooperation verweigert. Vermutlich wegen der DynDNS-Adresse. Aber egal …

Ich hab auch schon dovecot aufgesetzt, damit man per POP3 an die Mails kommt.

Jetzt steh ich aber vor einem anderen Problem: E-Mails verschicken geht, aber leider auch ohne Anmeldung. Wenn ich mich anmelde, dann geht's auch … die Config von Postfix ist:

```
...

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

smtpd_tls_security_level = may

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem
```

Die von Dovecot ist:

```
...

auth default {

        ...

        socket listen {

                client {

                        path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

                        mode = 0660

                        user = postfix

                        group = postfix

                }

        }

}
```

Beim Anmelden mit Paßwort krieg ich sowas hier:

```
Nov 15 23:40:27 [postfix/smtpd] connect from erhome[192.168.178.22]

Nov 15 23:40:28 [postfix/smtpd] D18EC7FC9: client=erhome[192.168.178.22], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=info@dr-leupold.de

Nov 15 23:40:28 [postfix/cleanup] D18EC7FC9: message-id=<200811152340.26646.info@dr-leupold.de>

Nov 15 23:40:28 [postfix/qmgr] D18EC7FC9: from=<info@dr-leupold.de>, size=509, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov 15 23:40:29 [postfix/virtual] D18EC7FC9: to=<info@dr-leupold.de>, relay=virtual, delay=1, delays=0.19/0.1/0/0.71, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

Nov 15 23:40:29 [postfix/qmgr] D18EC7FC9: removed

Nov 15 23:40:41 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from erhome[192.168.178.22]
```

Und ohne:

```
Nov 15 23:41:53 [postfix/smtpd] connect from erhome[192.168.178.22]

Nov 15 23:41:54 [postfix/smtpd] 0F7EA7FC9: client=erhome[192.168.178.22]

Nov 15 23:41:54 [postfix/cleanup] 0F7EA7FC9: message-id=<200811152341.53211.info@dr-leupold.de>

Nov 15 23:41:54 [postfix/qmgr] 0F7EA7FC9: from=<info@dr-leupold.de>, size=508, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov 15 23:41:54 [postfix/virtual] 0F7EA7FC9: to=<info@dr-leupold.de>, relay=virtual, delay=0.12, delays=0.1/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

Nov 15 23:41:54 [postfix/qmgr] 0F7EA7FC9: removed
```

Aber in beiden Fällen wird die Mail verschickt. Woan liegt das?!

Vielleicht hab ich da auch was falsch verstanden, das ist das erste Mal, daß ich nen Mailserver aufsetze. Aber was muß ich denn tun, damit man nur mit user und pass E-Mails über den Server verschicken kann und nicht einfach so?!

----------

## dertobi123

dr-leupold.de ist eine Domain die der Postfix lokal hält? Dann wäre es ja Unfug, dass sich jeder, der an diese Domain eine Mail schicken mag erst einmal authentifizieren müsste - gut, du würdest so immerhin eine Spamquote von 0% erreichen  :Wink: 

Um zu testen, ob dein Setup ein offenes Relay ist, biete sich u.a. http://abuse.net/relay.html an.

----------

## l3u

Klingt irgendwie logisch ;-) *schäm*

Danke für den Tip, ich werd mal fleißig testen!

----------

## l3u

Okay, also das mit Authentifizierung sollte jetzt eigentlich ganz gut klappen. Aber das Problem ist, daß ich keine Mails verschicken kann … Direkt Mails an den GMX-Server schicken geht schonmal gar nicht, weil der DynDNS-Adressen nicht mag. Also hab ich eine Adresse bei GMX eingerichtet, über die Mails verschickt werden sollen. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche, eine Mail zu verschicken, dann bekomm ich:

```
Nov 16 13:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] connect from erhome[192.168.178.22]

Nov 16 13:40:35 [postfix/smtpd] 8F1BA7FE5: client=erhome[192.168.178.22], sasl_method=CRAM-MD5, sasl_username=info@dr-leupold.de

Nov 16 13:40:35 [postfix/cleanup] 8F1BA7FE5: message-id=<200811161340.34617.info@dr-leupold.de>

Nov 16 13:40:35 [postfix/qmgr] 8F1BA7FE5: from=<info@dr-leupold.de>, size=500, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov 16 13:40:36 [postfix/smtp] 8F1BA7FE5: to=<l3u@gmx.net>, relay=none, delay=0.46, delays=0.21/0.11/0.14/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=mail.gmx.net type=MX: Host not found, try again)

Nov 16 13:40:36 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from erhome[192.168.178.22]
```

An DNS sollt's nicht liegen, ich kann mail.gmx.net pingen und hab schon verschiedene Nameserver ausprobiert. Hier ist die main.cf:

```
...

smtp_generic_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/generic

relayhost = mail.gmx.net

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_mynetworks

        permit_sasl_authenticated

        reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_tls_security_level = may

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem
```

und generic:

```
info(at)dr-leupold.de dr-leupold(at)gmx.de
```

und saslpass:

```
mail.gmx.net    dr-leupold(at)gmx.de:...
```

(das (at) nur, damit die Adressen hier nicht verlinkt werden)

Nen ausführlichen Log hab ich mal unter http://l3u.de/log.txt online gestellt. Wär cool, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

Interessanterweise scheint ja aber mail.gmx.net gar keinen MX-Record zu haben:

```
tobias@erhome ~ $ dig @131.188.3.2 -t MX mail.gmx.net

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> @131.188.3.2 -t MX mail.gmx.net

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 58836

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;mail.gmx.net.                  IN      MX

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

gmx.net.                4883    IN      SOA     dns.gmx.net. hostmaster.gmx.net. 2008102802 28800 7200 604800 3600

;; Query time: 62 msec

;; SERVER: 131.188.3.2#53(131.188.3.2)

;; WHEN: Sun Nov 16 13:55:15 2008

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 81
```

EDIT:

Kaum benutzt man nen web.de-Account statt einem GMX-Account, schon geht's ;-)

----------

